# Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell









*Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote! 
Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!​*
*Hier mache ich komplett unverhohlen Werbung!!​**Unterstützt ANGLERDEMO und FCK PTA bei der Finanzierung der Klage gegen Angelverbote!​*
Wie sehr Politik, Behörden, Schützer, Wissenschaft und Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in Sachen Angelverbote in den AWZ (Fehmarnbelt) bestenfalls nichts getan haben, meist aber gegen Angler und Angeln gearbeitet haben, haben wir oft genug thematisiert und veröffentlicht.

*Ebenso, dass ANGLERDEMO (Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/) eine Klage gegen die Angelverbote organisiert!*

Auch deswegen wurde Organisator Lars Wernicke vom Anglerboard geehrt:
 Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke

Dann gibt es noch Dirk Sazalowski, der in Osnabrück einen Kampf gegen die Absage des Kinderangelns im Ferienpaß auf Grund eines augenscheinlich von PETA beeinflussten Stadtangestellten führte und am Ende gewonnen hat. 
Auch er bekam dafür die Ehrung durch das Anglerboard:
Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Dirk Sazalowski

Dirk Sazalowski betreibt auf Facebook zudem eine Seite:
https://www.facebook.com/fckpta/

*ANGLERHELDEN GEMEINSAM ZUR FINANZIERUNG DER KLAGE GEGEN ANGELVERBOTE​*Dirk Sazalowski unterstützt mit seine Seite nun aktiv ANGLERDEMO. 
ANGLERDEMO freut und bedankt sich für die Kooperation.

*Angler können nun nicht nur direkt spenden an ANGLERDEMO zum Kampf gegen Angelverbote:*


> www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke
> __________________
> Unterstützt uns im Kampf gegen die Angelverbote!
> Konto: WiSH e.V. , Verwendungszweck: "Klage Angelverbot", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15



*T-Shirt und Hoodie - Gewinn für Finanzierung der Klage gegen Angelverbot!*
Sie können nun auch T-Shirts oder Hoodies kaufen, um zum einen den Kampf und Protest gegen die Angleverbote visuell zu unterstützen - und GLEICHZEITIG geht der komplette Gewinn in die Finanzierung der Klage von ANGLERDEMO!



> werbung​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

Wie dringend das notwendig ist und dass bei der Anglerfeindlichkeit der Politik und der Unfähigkeit der Verbände nur noch hilft, wenn man selber was bewegt wie ANGLERDEMO und FCK PTA; seht ihr hier:
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332240


----------



## buttweisser (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

Ich habe vor 2 oder 3 Wochen auch schon das zweite mal gespendet.

Irgendwie habe ich aber den Eindruck, dass es immer "nur" um das Fehmarnbelt geht. Sind nicht die Gebiete Kadettrinne, Pommersche Bucht und Rönnebank, sowie Gebiete in der Nordsee genauso betroffen? Soll sich die Klage nur gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt oder gegen Angelverbote allgemein in Nord- und Ostsee richten?

Vielen Dank schon mal .

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

Es kann immer nur gegen jedes einzelne Gebiet geklagt werden.

Für andere Gebiete sind Verbände gefragt, oder Angler, die wie ANGLERDEMO und FCK PTA selber was auf die Beine stellen.

Ich würde mich freuen, mehr solcher Initiativen unterstützen zu können.

Fragt eure Verbände - oder euch selber - warum nur in SH/Fehrmarnbelt was passiert..

Wer als Angler Verbände bezahlt, hat auch immer das Recht zu fragen, warum die nix tun fürs Geld der Angler!

Die sind eure Angestellten und Dienstleister, nicht eure Herrscher!

Macht wenigstens das, wenn ihr selber nicht wie ANGLERDEMO tätig werden wollt, um die Verbanditen wenigstens unter Druck zu setzen, dass sie wenigstens irgendwann mal in die Gänge kommen zukünftig !!!!


----------



## buttweisser (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

Nochmals Danke für die Erklärung Thomas. Also bei uns in der Basis (Verein) liegt da noch sehr viel Potenzial. Sind in der Regel alles Schafe, die nur Beitrag bezahlen und bissl angeln wollen. Wenn ich dann von den Problemen erzähle, werden große Augen gemacht und mit den Schultern gezuckt.

Z.B. Baglimit: Sprüche wie: "5 Dorsche muß man erst mal fangen." hört man dann. Ist zwar erstmal richtig, aber ....... usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Nochmals Danke für die Erklärung Thomas.


Immer gerne - sehe ich als meinen Job.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 2 oder 3 Wochen auch schon das zweite mal gespendet.
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich aber den Eindruck, dass es immer "nur" um das Fehmarnbelt geht. Sind nicht die Gebiete Kadettrinne, Pommersche Bucht und Rönnebank, sowie Gebiete in der Nordsee genauso betroffen? Soll sich die Klage nur gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt oder gegen Angelverbote allgemein in Nord- und Ostsee richten?
> 
> ...



Aus rechtlicher Sicht ist es tatsächlich so, dass jede Verordnung einzeln beklagt werden muss. Wir haben uns in diesem Fall jedoch - sicherlich nachvollziehbar - auf den Fehmarnbelt konzentriert.

Aus den anderen betroffenen Regionen gab es keine bzw. nur vereinzelnte Unterstützung. Ein Interesse an einer Klage konnten wir dort nicht erkennen.

Die Kosten einer Klage belaufen sich auf ca. 10.000.- Euro. Aus diesem Grund können wir zur Zeit nur ein Gebiet beklagen. Sollten wir die Klage erfolgreich bestreiten, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Man klagt anschließend gegen die anderen Gebiete, dann mancht es Sinn weitere Gelder von Anglern/ Betroffenen hierfür einzusetzen oder die Politik nimmt aus allen Verordnungen das Angelverbot heraus.

Sollten wir die Klage verlieren, muss mn sich die Begründung anhören und prüfen, ob es aufgrund der Ablehnung Sinn macht, einen neuen Anlauf (eventuell in einem anderen Gebiet) zu unternehmen.

Die meisten Klagen werden bei solchen Themen übrigens wegen eines Formfehlers abgewiesen!

Es gibt bei diesen Verordnungen zudem kein Verbandsklagerecht. Das hat für uns Vor- und Nachteile. Denn so muss zwar ein Betroffener klagen (unterstützt durch unsere Initiative), aber auch die Naturschutzverbände können hier nicht aktiv werden. Es sei denn ein Dorsch unterschreibt die Vollmacht für den Juristen...Denn das Herr Ludwichowsky vom NABU Betroffenheit vor Gericht geltend machen kann bezweifle ich dann schon- auch wenn ich meinem Glauben an Gerechtigkeit in den letzten Monaten einen spürbaren Abwärtstrend bescheinigen würde.


----------



## saza (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

Danke für die Werbung. Da der Landtag nichts macht, muss das Ding anders gerockt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

SO IST DAS! 
Und nicht nur der Landtag - auch und gerade die Verbände versagen!

Erst nichts machen und dann keinen Cent für die Klage an ANGLERDEMO rausrücken!

 Anglerfeinde sitzen nicht nur im Parlament!


----------



## Double2004 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

@Fisherbandit1000:

Ich habe eine (neutrale) Verständnisfrage an dich als Experten und bitte um sachliche Antwort:

Vorab: Ich finde es lobenswert, dass ihr euch gegen die Verbotszone zur Wehr setzt und finde dein Engagement vorbildlich und unterstützenswert.
Wenn ich mir die neuen Gesetze ansehe, stelle ich fest, dass ja das neu eingerichtete NSG im Belt eine relativ gesehen kleine Fläche darstellt. 

Ist die Empörung aufgrund eines verletzten Gerechtigkeitsgefühles so groß, weil z.B. der Tunnelbau dort womöglich nicht untersagt ist, oder hat genau dieser Bereich des neuen NSG angeltechnisch (v.a. für die Kutterkapitäne) eine enorme und existenzielle Wichtigkeit? Ist das Baglimit da nicht für die Kutterkapitäne viel einschneidender?

Vorab vielen Dank für deine Antwort, Fisherbandit1000!
Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ist die Empörung aufgrund eines verletzten Gerechtigkeitsgefühles so groß, weil z.B. der Tunnelbau dort womöglich nicht untersagt ist, oder hat genau dieser Bereich des neuen NSG angeltechnisch (v.a. für die Kutterkapitäne) eine enorme und existenzielle Wichtigkeit? Ist das Baglimit da nicht für die Kutterkapitäne viel einschneidender?



Erstens gehts um Grundsätzliche:
Denn inner/ausserverbandlichen Schützer keinen Millimeter Boden mehr preiszugeben.

Zweitens ja, es ist für die Kutter da extrem schlimm.

Einfachst zusammen gefasst, warum grundsätzlich Unfug.
Verstehen nur Politiker, "Wissenschaftler", Behörden und Politik oder Verbanditen und Schützerfreunde evtl. nicht:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=261435&d=1508068034

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=261436&d=1508068034

Natürlich ist das Baglimit schlimm, aber wenn ohne Baglimit nicht mehr ins Hauptfanggebiet dürfen (was genau das vekleinerte Gebiet nach x-hin und herschieben immer noch ist - volle Absicht, Angelkuttern zu schaden!) , wäre auch nicht besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

Zudem ist das hier NICHT das Thema - das ist das hier (interessant, wer und welche Gruppe Leute immer wieder versucht, solche Themen ins Offtopic zu ziehen):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*



Double2004 schrieb:


> @Fisherbandit1000:
> 
> Ich habe eine (neutrale) Verständnisfrage an dich als Experten und bitte um sachliche Antwort:
> 
> ...



Ich antworte hier trotzdem einfach mal Thomas, denn wir versuchen immer und überall für Aufklärung zu sorgen .

Erst einmal dürfen wir die beiden Themen grundsätzlich nicht vermischen. Beide Verordnungen ziehen schwere wirtschaftliche Rückgänge für den Angeltourismus nach sich.

Das Baglimit stellt anscheinend zudem eine psychologische Hürde da. Wir stellen fest, dass mittlerweile auch wieder mehr Angler an die Küste kommen. Schließlich wollen wir angeln und die erlaubten 5 Dorsche müssen erst einmal gefangen werden. Des weiteren bieten die Kapitäne ja auch erfolgreich Touren auf Plattfisch an. Nichtsdestotrotz können wir das Baglimit nicht gutheißen, denn es dient ja nicht der Bestandserholung, sondern lediglich einer Umverteilung der Quoten. Dieses wurde ja bereits ausführlich diskutiert und sollte auch nicht noch einmal vertieft werden, da wir es nicht ändern können. WIr haben die Situation in 2017 und nach neuestem Beschluss auch für 2018. Sinnvoll oder nicht- wir müssen es akzeptieren und danch handeln. Jetzt kann jeder einzelne entscheiden, ob er zu uns an die Küste kommt oder seine Angelsachen einmottet. 

Zu Deiner Frage nach der Angelverbotszone möchte ich gerne folgendes antworten. Die Angelverbotszone trifft die Kutterkapitäne sehr hart, da manche Kapitäne bis zu 70% ihrer Fahrten in dieses Gebiet unternahmen. Die 30% der Touren in andere Gebiete waren in der Regel Ausfalltage durch schlechtes Wetter. Natürlich gibt es Ausweichmöglichkeiten für die Kapitäne und auch andere gute Fangplätze wie zum Beispiel die Bilder meiner Tour von Ende September zeigen. 

Es geht hier aber um etwas anderes! Wir müssen und wollen verhindern, dass die Politik uns zukünftig noch weitere Flächen - ob im Binnenland oder auf der Ostsee - sperrt und ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis Angelverbote erlässt, insbesondere wenn alle anderen Nutzungsformen in Schutzgebieten weiterhin erlaubt bleiben.

Wir möchten durch ein Urteil eines ordentlichen Gerichtes klare Regeln und Vorgaben wann und wo ein Angelverbot ausgesprochen werden darf. Das muss unser aller Ziel sein, deshalb hoffen wir auf eine breite (finanzielle) Unterstützung unserer Klage.

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke

Fakt ist, dass wir auch weiterhin Dorschangeln werden, die Kutter weiter rausfahren, wir Angler uns aber nicht alles gefallen lassen dürfen!


----------



## Wander-HH (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...
> Aus den anderen betroffenen Regionen gab es keine bzw. nur vereinzelnte  Unterstützung. Ein Interesse an einer Klage konnten wir dort nicht  erkennen.
> ...


Das ist mehr als bedauerlich, weil ein positives Urteil sehr hilfreich sein könnte für die andere Gebiete. #c


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

Ein positives Urteil hätte bundesweite Signalwirkung, nicht nur für die Ostsee. Es würde klare Regelungen vorschreiben, unter welchen Voraussetungen Angeln verboten werden kann/ darf!

Auf der anderen Seite sind keine Nachteile zu erwarten, da die Schützerwelt uns Angler eh aussperren wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

Angebot erweitert:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir haben das Angebot erweitert! #6
> 
> www.seedshirt.de/shop/anglerdemo


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

Moin, was ist PTA ?

FCK  is wohl facebook


----------



## geomas (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*

Pharmazeutisch-technische Assistentin auf Facebook - Sachen gibts...


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Für ANGLERDEMO und die Klage gegen Angelverbote!  Helden kooperieren - Macht mit!*



geomas schrieb:


> Pharmazeutisch-technische Assistentin auf Facebook - Sachen gibts...


;-))

hab kein FCK 

Abba bei PTA .....,....fehlt ja nur das E;-))

JA ABBA  und bei FCK ..........,...das U:

mann das muß man doch nen blonden angler sreiben

:q:q:q


----------

